# Finally, 40K cosplay done right!



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Was having my daily browse of DeviantArt when I came across a young lass from Norway who's been busy making a Sisters of Battle cosplay outfit.

While geeks naturally migrate to the girls dressed (or half dressed) as Dark Elf wyches, I thought that this was a pretty good effort.










There are more photos here: http://adamoluna.deviantart.com/


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll admit it is well done, but before I declare win on this, there is a greater issue: cosplay. Sure, having your other like 40k and any other hobbies/habits you have makes it easier to support said without being driven insane, but is it good to be _this_ into 40k? Also, how far does this go? It has some scary/interesting possibilities. But, as I said, very well done.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

erm, gentlemen this lovely lady is also a member-

In fact this thread is her talking about her costume! http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=22989


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Reminds me of some of the stuff I saw at GenCon last year. A pretty great costume.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry about being unclear and coming off as vulgar. I'm glad that she is a member and this enthusiastic about the hobby, however I was thinking in the abstract, not having a girlfriend myself and not having seen any except another member who have been supportive of 40k. Again, I applaud her enthusiasm and craftsmanship (don't get into me about terminology) in making such a detailed costume, even more so after seeing that thread.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

That is simply badass.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Underground Heretic said:


> Sorry about being unclear and coming off as vulgar. I'm glad that she is a member and this enthusiastic about the hobby, however I was thinking in the abstract, not having a girlfriend myself and not having seen any except another member who have been supportive of 40k. Again, I applaud her enthusiasm and craftsmanship (don't get into me about terminology) in making such a detailed costume, even more so after seeing that thread.



...I didn't think you were being vulgar, I was merely pointing out that there was already a thread regarding this costume posted by the person who made/was wearing it.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Now she has extra kudos. Everybody wins.


----------



## Soundwarp (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow that's nice!


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

nice job
i was woundering does anyone here do 40k cosplay if so i would love to talk to you.. i am into cosplay and have a 501st commander bly phase 2 but want to get into 40k so would love advice and also is there like a site for 40k cos play


----------



## el_gringo_dado (Jun 13, 2010)

Ofcourse there is a 40k cosplay forum. 
http://z6.invisionfree.com/Obscurus_Crusade/

There's many people with costumes from 40k including me.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Underground Heretic said:


> I'll admit it is well done, but before I declare win on this, there is a greater issue: cosplay. Sure, having your other like 40k and any other hobbies/habits you have makes it easier to support said without being driven insane, but is it good to be _this_ into 40k? Also, how far does this go? It has some scary/interesting possibilities. But, as I said, very well done.


Very, VERY interesting possibilities...


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

For anyone wanting UK-based 40k larp, try looking here: http://www.deathuntodarkness.org/games.html

I hear good things, and will be trying it myself, possibly next year when second sproglet is a bit older...


----------



## carolgreen405 (Jul 16, 2012)

In fact this thread is her talking about her costume!


----------

